# Rodolphe Mine, Alsace



## james.s (Aug 16, 2009)

*Rodolphe Mine was built in 1928 for the extraction of Potassium after a seam was discovered in the area in 1904. During it's 75 year life it extracted around 49 million tonnes of rock salt for treatment in the various buildings on site. It is now in a bad state, years of salt mining mean that any metal is heavily corroded and the concrete of the buildings is in a bad state. Unfortunately many of the buildings are seemingly inaccessible due to work to make the site safe prior to it's renovation. I also had a short visit, I only had half an hour or so while my parents went shopping. I suppose I could class this a recce, I most certainly plan to return at some stage, I've seen several access points that might be doable and those headstocks look tempting....
I did manage to get into one of the service tunnels of the mine, but it was flooded with 6 feet of brine a bit further in. If only I had a boat.
Much of the site is currently used by the neighbouring Écomusée mainly for storage. Some of the underground parts of the mine were previously used by the museum as an exhibit though I am not sure if this still is the case. One shed is also full of trains.





































Thanks For Looking*


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats awesome mate! delightfully un-trashed


----------



## Lusker (Aug 17, 2009)

Holly shiz that is a nice location and some great pics...

Love the rusty truck


----------



## NobodyGirl (Aug 17, 2009)

very wicked location, I love it!


----------



## james.s (Aug 17, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> Thats awesome mate! delightfully un-trashed


I noticed this about all the buildings in France, no security but still no trashing. It's same with knives, I'm 16 but could freely buy a knife if I wanted to... Yet there is no knife crime to speak of.



Lusker said:


> Holly shiz that is a nice location and some great pics...
> 
> Love the rusty truck


That's very high praise from the master of great locations and pictures


NobodyGirl said:


> very wicked location, I love it!


Thank you, it's nice how something industrial like this have such a pleasing and romantic design. I must go back


----------



## NobodyGirl (Aug 17, 2009)

james.s said:


> I noticed this about all the buildings in France, no security but still no trashing. It's same with knives, I'm 16 but could freely buy a knife if I wanted to... Yet there is no knife crime to speak of.
> 
> 
> That's very high praise from the master of great locations and pictures
> ...



And you must take me


----------



## james.s (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll have to organise a roadtrip, to see if we can get over 25 explorers in there at once 
There are about 3 similar ones to this in the surrounding area too. I wish I'd had more time to look around them.


----------



## Parkus. (Aug 17, 2009)

Amazing place, can see the German influence


----------



## swedish (Aug 17, 2009)

nice shots there james (as always) nice to see a decaying place that hasnt been destroyed by local youths (no offence to any young ens on here) anyway keep up thye good work james


----------



## james.s (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
When this mine was built (early 20's) Alsace was still being disputed between the Germans and French.



> (no offence to any young ens on here)



It's only Me and Krypton I think who are the only active young 'uns on here


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 17, 2009)

Jesus Wept! Little ol James you never fail to amaze me. Those are fantasic shots my man! Absolute Class! Well Done!


----------



## james.s (Aug 17, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Jesus Wept! Little ol James you never fail to amaze me. Those are fantasic shots my man! Absolute Class! Well Done!



That's very high praise! Thank you very much! I've promised myself to return with a ladder or a lot of pallets so I can get upstairs


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 17, 2009)

Excellent find, James. Some fabulous shots and interesting stuff.
Nice one.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 17, 2009)

Excellent work young James, this is a fantastic place. Love all the pics too. Well done young man. 

 Sal


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Aug 18, 2009)

Dosent look like much has changed since 06, I really fancied getting up the headstock but it's so decayed its impossible 

I dont suppose you noticed if the "Amelie" mine in nearby Wittelsheim is still there?
they were demolishing the ore prep plant back in 06, Theres some photos here: 2006 Europe Trip scroll down to "day 2". It had a cracking control room.. would love to know if it still exists!

Dave


----------



## james.s (Aug 18, 2009)

There was another mine nearby but I couldn't get to it, so it seems to be still up. If it's the one I'm thinking of the spoilheaps are for sale.
Did you manage to get up to the upper levels of the building, when I went much was sealed and a ladder would be required to get in. Would it be possible to get up the headstock carefully? Everything I saw was just composed of rust - must be the salt they mined.
I'll definately be going back at some stage


----------



## foz101 (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like a great site, nice one.

Oh to have all the time in the world to saunter round looking for gems like this...


----------

